# Cams for Bear Whitetail II EL



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I've owned a couple of Bear Whitetail II bows and mine had the GFN Cams.

I'm not sure which cams were on the EL model. You may want to post a pic of the bow.

It could be tough trying to find a new set of GFN cams for those bows.


----------



## emal7717 (Oct 17, 2012)

he would be better served by finding a set of cams for a bear magnum hunter or first strike xlr. I did this with a Kodiak XLR (Compound) of about the same vintage (Did that when it was new. Had Anderson Archery set it up Custom Cables with a standard string. At 65# it cranks a full length Arrow at 268 FPS A.P.O.(Old Measurement) 322 FPS I.P.O.


----------

